# Créer un raccourci musique



## Steeva.71 (6 Février 2021)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau dans le domaine « raccourcis » et j’aimerai que lorsque mon téléphone se connecte au Bluetooth de ma voiture ou au CarPlay, celui-ci joue automatiquement une playlist précise préalablement faite par moi dans l’application Apple Music. Est-ce que cela est possible ? Si oui comment ?
J’ai fais quelques recherches mais je ne trouve pas ce que je souhaite. Merci !


----------



## Chris K (7 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Oui ça me semble possible.
Il faut d’abord ouvrir l’application Raccourcis puis dans la barre du bas choisir « Automatisation ».
Toucher « + » pour ajouter une nouvelle automatisation, choisir « Créer une automatisation perso » et dans la liste qui s’affiche, sélectionner : « CarPlay ».

Là, dans CarPlay » tu laisses à « Se connecte » et tu touches « Suivant ».
Il faut alors « ajouter une action ». Dans le champ de recherche tu tapes « playlist »  puis dans la liste résultante tu sélectionnes « Obtenir la playlist », tu choisis la playlist qui t’intéresse.
Tu ajoutes une nouvelle action (+) et dans le champ de recherche tu tapes « musique » et tu choisis : « Lire la musique ».

Pour finir :   » suivant », éventuellement tu décoches « Demander avec d’exécuter » et tu termines par « Ok ».

Ensuite tu testes... J’ai pas testé.


----------



## Steeva.71 (7 Février 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui ça me semble possible.
> Il faut d’abord ouvrir l’application Raccourcis puis dans la barre du bas choisir « Automatisation ».
> ...


D’accord super merci ! Et pour faire exactement la même chose mais pas quand je me connecte au CarPlay mais que je me connecte via Bluetooth faut faire comment ?


----------



## Steeva.71 (7 Février 2021)

Steeva.71 a dit:


> D’accord super merci ! Et pour faire exactement la même chose mais pas quand je me connecte au CarPlay mais que je me connecte via Bluetooth faut faire comment ?


Ah c’est bon désolé j’ai trouvé en fouillant un peu plus j’ai cliqué sur « Bluetooth » eu lieux de CarPlay et j’ai choisi ma voiture et ensuite fait les mêmes manip que pour le CarPlay, merci pour ton aide c’est super gentil !


----------



## Steeva.71 (7 Février 2021)

Lorsque je test le raccourci, j’ai ce message :


----------



## Chris K (7 Février 2021)

Steeva.71 a dit:


> Lorsque je test le raccourci, j’ai ce message :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 212585


Oui.. il faut cliquer sur « Playlist » et choisir la playlist que tu veux.


----------



## Steeva.71 (7 Février 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Oui.. il faut cliquer sur « Playlist » et choisir la playlist que tu veux.







Je l’ai fais mais ça ne marche pas..


----------



## Chris K (7 Février 2021)

Supprime la carte « Lire » et remet la (elle doit être complétée automatiquement par « Lire Playlist ». moi ça marche chez moI.


----------



## Steeva.71 (7 Février 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Supprime la carte « Lire » et remet la (elle doit être complétée automatiquement par « Lire Playlist ». moi ça marche chez moI.


Ah oui super ! Merci ça marche.


----------

